# ST330P - Inaugural Run



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

As expected, old man winter arrived with an anything but subtle blast. Not a great pile of snow but persistent wind and plenty of drifts – some just about the height of the Husky’s auger housing. Perfect! And after almost two hrs behind the controls, I’m definitely endeared to this beast. But first, I had to teach an old dog some new tricks. After 22 seasons of the drive lever being on the right and the auger lever being on the left, learning to reverse that routine was nothing short of an expletive laden comedy of errors. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh Old habits can be really hard to kill off. Fortunately, the fence is still intact. Just as onerous was my impulse to muscle it around like I would with the MTD. The Husky’s got a good 80 lbs on the MTD and this was not supposed to be a sweaty workout. So, after about an hour of frustration, I finally learned meself to stop fighting with it and exploit its design features. Then it was just fun…

The big LCT engine is very easy to start. It may require an extra squirt or two from the primer if it resides in the cold and the carb is empty – my blower always has. Give this thing a mouthful of snow and, depending on consistency, it’ll easily chuck it 60 plus ft. Chute and deflector controls are well balanced although they took some getting used to as well. Really like the hydro drive but the control is somewhat stiff. I expect (hope) it may loosen up with more hrs of operation. The control switch for heated grips is not suitably located. It’s too easy to inadvertently activate/deactivate the switch while utilizing the hydro control. The heated grips work real well though – they get real toasty! I probably didn’t need this much snow blower but I’m not gonna lose any sleep over that. I like it! Bring on the snow! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Most definitely beast mode machine. I love mine still. Going into the 3rd season. 
You hit everything on the head that I think about it as well lol.
I was thinking about moving the heated grip switch up a few inches this season.
Also if you lube all the linkage pivot points really well with white lithium grease from a spray can, it loosens up the hydro stick control alot. Just tight from factory and im not sure if it's lubed or not.
You need to order different skids for it though. Get some pro armour ones. I hated the stock ones. He's on this sight too. 
Check out my thread in the husqvarna section too about them

Keep us updated! 


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Also if you lube all the linkage pivot points really well with white lithium grease from a spray can, it loosens up the hydro stick control alot.
> You need to order different skids for it though. Get some pro armour ones. I hated the stock ones. He's on this sight too.



Thx for the lubrication tip - I'll have to give that a go. Ya, I've been eyeballing the SBS skids. Half the work after a good snowfall is clearing on turf for the fur kids. The OE metal skids are not terrible but I'm thinking them Armor skids would glide so mush more nicely.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

*Round Two!*

Good grief! Not even the middle of Nov and we’re into round two! 

Before getting down to business, I grabbed me trusty can of 3-IN-ONE Lithium grease and applied a somewhat liberal coating to the pie-shaped plate that that hydro shift lever is attached to. It’s affixed flush with the similarly shaped shift bracket and I reckoned that right there was a fair bit of metallic real estate providing some unwanted friction. Indeed, in terms of lubrication such that the hydro lever would not exhibit so much resistance, that’s all that was needed. It’s near perfect now and has just the right amount of tension to allow for easy incremental speed changes. As such, I didn’t once inadvertently mess with the heated grip switch for the nearly two hrs out on this occasion.

















And how about them drift cutters. While backing up over some packed snow and ice the machine appeared for a moment to be caught up on the left side of the auger housing followed by a rather disturbing sound akin to a cracking whip. “Uh-Oh… what did I break?” Turns out, I didn’t break anything. The left side drift cutter, however, was a little less than ruler straight. The drift cutters come affixed to the auger housing and may be secured in the full down position. As such, the bottom ends will extend a good ways past the auger housing just waiting to hang up on some ice or a bit of hard-packed snow while reversing. I’d recommend they be moved up a bit so that the ends are flush with the auger housing or just remove them. The bent cutter was easy enough to straighten up and I’ve left them off for now.


Anyhows, the snow clearing routine with this Husky is getting to be way too much fun for someone who's supposed to hate snow! :biggrin:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

SnowH8ter, your so lucky to get to play in the snow already. just at freezing here with light rain. Logging trucks have lots of snow none in town.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Pictures of the ST330p in action would add realism to the story, hint hint.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Hanky said:


> SnowH8ter, your so lucky to get to play in the snow already. just at freezing here with light rain. Logging trucks have lots of snow none in town.



LOL... ya, the boss' folks hang their hats in Hedley and they haven't seen anything resembling winter. Be patient. I'm certain that white stuff that typically attracts my disdain will be on your doorstep in short order.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Zavie said:


> Pictures of the ST330p in action would add realism to the story, hint hint.



Note to self: Pics of Husky devouring snow during Round Three!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

SnowH8ter said:


> LOL... ya, the boss' folks hang their hats in Hedley and they haven't seen anything resembling winter. Be patient. I'm certain that white stuff that typically attracts my disdain will be on your doorstep in short order.


Yes just a short drive from here They usually have less than we do went that way yesterday. Enjoy your winter this year with your blower.:blowerhug:


----------

